# Date Change Before Midnight



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few watches with date. A couple of seikos start to change about 2 hours before midnight, and a swiss one I have changes about half an hour before midnight. Is this any indication of higher quality engineering?


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Check out a mido oceanstar powerwind all of mine change at exactly midnight and they change as quick as a flash.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Is this any indication of higher quality engineering?


In a word, no. Accutrons and ESA 9162 ("F300") change over instantly...and if it is dead on midnight then the watch repairer has aligned the hands on correctly (







). But Omega Megaquartz (Cal. 1310) watches have a date that changes slowly via a set of magnetic gears. Totally different mechanism but just as well engineered.


----------

